# JSOnline: Bucks' signals to Sessions seem clear



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Charles Gardner explains the Bucks' thinking about Sessions:



> Everyone is tired of waiting for the Ramon Sessions situation to be resolved, and that includes the Bucks.
> 
> When the Bucks acquired Croatian point guard Roko Ukic in the trade with Toronto this week, it indicated they were ready to move on with 19-year-old rookie Brandon Jennings, veteran Luke Ridnour and Ukic.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/53700472.html


----------

